# igaging lengths



## aforsman (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like to replace the flaky old Chinese scales on my mini mill with some Igaging (new Chinese )) scales.  Does anyone know what the overall bar length is for the 12" version?  The existing brackets on my table long axis are 17" apart and I would really like to not have to fabricate a new mounting setup.  Will the 12" work for me or will I have to purchase a 24" to get enough length?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 25, 2014)

'm not sitting at mine right now but I do know they are not 17" your best bet is buy the 24" ones and cut them. I bought two 12" ones for my mill and the are too short but with a little creativity I think they are gonna work.


----------



## davidh (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope you know where to buy them ?  I believe they are two inches longer than the advertised reading length on all sizes.  i'v'e still got them in stock and waiting


----------



## davidh (Feb 25, 2014)

I just actually measured them.  each size is 4" longer than advertised length.  so the 12" is really 16".  $23.75 plus postage.


----------



## aforsman (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks to both of you.  My current scales have add-on remote readouts with the most horrible connectors ever devised by man, which makes me want to pull my hair out.  I didn't pay much for them to start with, so I don't mind replacing them.  The long axis of the table on my mini-mill measures around 17" and I originally fabricated the brackets to bolt into the end plates on the table.  My preference is to replace the existing with something that can just drop right in.



> $23.75 plus postage.



Wow, where can you get them for that price?  I have looked on Ebay and Amazon and the going price for a 12" is about $36.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 26, 2014)

I have ordered twice from David and must say his service & pricing is great

Charley


----------



## davidh (Feb 26, 2014)

aforsman; 

Wow said:
			
		

> email me:  I still have them in stock. . .
> tooldoc@cheqnet.net
> davidh


----------

